# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Покупка современной кухни

## Аркадий

Форумчане подскажите где можно приобрести качественную, современную кухню.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Красивую современную кухню можно приобрести в ближайшем мебельном магазине.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Мы тоже не так давно приобрели отличную кухню в классическом стиле. Приобретали в магазине http://specimen.by так как она придает помещению эмоционально романтичный настрой. Кухня очень качественная и красивая. Так же там можно приобрести кухни в современный стиль( как мне, кажется, подходит молодым). Так что советую ознакомится с сайтом.

----------

